# Alternative to Rainy Seattle Weather-Cle Elum Rides



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Besides the obvious Cle Elum to Ellensburg via Old Hwy 10 or Thorp Cemetary road there is another nice out and back ride - Cle Elum to Blewett Pass. Its not as windy as the Cle Elum-Eburg route but the distance of 50 miles for the complete ride is about the same. This is also a nice little hill climb of 2300 feet, but you wont notice it because most of the time the wind blows up Blewett from Cle Elum. Last year the State of Wash resurfaced the road and the shoulders are pretty wide-so its smooth and fast. With the wind at your back its possible to average 16 mph or more to Blewett from Cle Elum. Coming back down to Cle Elum your speed might not be as great as you would expect since you will be going into the wind-however you do have the 2300 foot drop in elevation to compensate for the wind.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The Blewett Pass ride is very good, but I like the downhill from the top of Blewett to the Leavenworth road, 23 miles all downhill!


----------

